# Po4 and GSA question



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Why does adding Po4 to a tank with GSA get rid of it? Is it because the plants lack P04 and thus starve the GSA or is it because the GSA doesnt like the elevated Po4 levels?


----------



## Stasiu (Sep 9, 2007)

In a tank that has GSA and low PO4, only the plants are limited in growth. The algae are out-competing the plants. When PO4 is not limited, then the plants can out-compete the algae for nutrients. That being said, it's harder to get rid of the algae once it's established.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry about the poorly worded post. After reading for 3 plus hours my mind has melted. 
Thanks for the reply and I would love to hear more about my specific issues. I will post pics and some of the water parameters in the morning. At this point I am not 100% positive of the ID so pics will be up soon. I really need to nip this in the bud before it gets out of control on me.


----------



## Stasiu (Sep 9, 2007)

GSA can also indicate too long of a photo perior or too much light intensity.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Many species of algae are only able to germinate and grow when the nutrient levels become very low.

In other words, why would all species of algae, (100,000?) all have the same condition the germinate a grow in relative to environment?

Wouldn't algae compete amongst themselves?
Aquarist seem oblivious to this point.

While we might have about 15 or so that bother us, they have a wide range of habitats they are found in, and very different niches, thus different conditions which they all thrive and these conditions to germinate a grow are pretty specific. 

Historically, aquarist have had a really hard time understanding algae, their life history and their life cycles. Plants compete with each other also and occupy various niches as well.

Some algae appear when the NO3 gets low, many when there is CO2 instability, over loading NH4 dosing or fish/feeding etc. Those are the main 3 factors. 

Low CO2 can also encourage GSA.
It's not just high PO4 alone that "cures" the issue.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Tom. I was hoping you might find the thread. I enjoy your prove it to me approach. I am guilty of several problems here I am afraid. I am new to this hobby so be patient with me. 
1. My Po4 levels are low. I havent dosed Po4 to this point at all. (more on current dosing in next post with pics)
2. My Carbon levels are likely off as I dose excel and havent been able to nail down a good routine with it.
3. I am guilty of overfeeding the fish and as a result have a problem with not only algae but Pond snails as well.
On to the current stats...Sorry in advance for the double post but it seems like the thing to do here.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

20 Gallon cube 
The substrate was a poor choice as I didnt intend for this to be a planted tank initially.
Lighting- 2 watts per gallon compact flourescent - 8 hours per day
UV sterilizer-24/7
Ferts- Seachem products until they run out- Flourish 2x per week, Trace 2x per week, Iron 2x per week, Potassium 2x per week, Flourish root tabs for crypts and sword. No N or phosphates at this point but will be changing.
Carbon is Excel- 6x per week
2-25% water changes per week to help maintain KH (I also added crushed coral in a media bag into the filter. 
Todays test using API liquid test kit ( I know about accuracy here but its all I have to work with)
PH-7.2
Temp-80
KH-2 dkh (5 from tap)
GH-5 dkh (5 from tap)
No3- 10 ppm
no2-0 ppm
Po4- .5 ppm
I am not sure if my ID was correct or not- The affected leaves will come off today. It also grows on the glass some. Please let me know if I forgot any info and THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE TO EVERYONE HERE~
The worst plant-








also in the substrate









Starting to affect my favorite crypt (lutea)








http://natesphotos.smugmug.com/Aquariums/My-Fish-Tank/2009-11-01-001/701040451_hWcQB-S.jpg


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, you pretty much know what to do then.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fish h20 (May 5, 2009)

Your UV sterilizer may be breaking down all of your Excel.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Not according to Seachem, but it does break down in light.

http://www.seachem.net/support/forums/showthread.php?p=4414


----------

